# Need some advise



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Went out this morning and had birds literally all around me. We had one come running from behind us and when he seen us he stopped in his tracks and started letting out a real loud cluck, turned around and did all the way out of sight. At that same point, every other bird that was around us just shut up. At this point it was only 7:30. We ended up trying to move somewhere else, but couldn't get a single bird to respond. We did do a lot better in that we backed way off our calling this morning, and we both really thought we were going to finally bag our first bird. So calling less often definitely worked. What I'm wanting to know is if the birds just shut up what do you do then? Set or move?


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am going to guess that the bird that you said saw you was actually putting which is an alarm call that warns all the other birds that something is up which is why the other birds shut up. When the birds shut up I like to move around and try to strike up a hot bird that might not have hens. If this does not happen I just set up and maybe try to call the hens in and the tom will usually follow his hens. I am not expert but this is what I try to do.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah I agree the bird was putting. That is not good. When you hear it once you'll never forget.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I've had groups come in on me and have a bird find something amiss and start the alarm putt. On a couple of occasions I've been able to keep them around by giving the alarm putt right back at them. They were on a hightened state of alert but hung in the area. If you start to purr and cluck after they settle down some. If these are heavily hunted birds or you were busted moving it probably won't work but never hurts to try.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

In short...ya blew it. Has happend to me many times. Like hunterm said, if you can make some calming clucks/purrs...they might forget they were ever alarmed. it helps to have a decoy at that point.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice guys....I'll tell ya one thing...I like to think I'm a pretty good hunter, hunted for quite a few different spieces of game over the years, but dang...This is my third year and no bird yet! We've been out a few more times since my post. Have had them around, and even had some we could even see, this morning, but no go. At least we got them closer today. Even heard one gobble after 8am. I think we are gonna back off it for a few days and try to hit it again on the weekend. 
Again thanks for the advice and tips.


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

It's a good thing to back off sometimes because if you pound them to hard sometimes you can educate them and then you might have to deal with silent birds which are alot harder to hunt. Also try getting in there very early and just soft calling a couple of times while they are in the tree(just loud enough so they can hear you). If they respond great then just be quiet and sit there. Sometimes the curiousity will get them to come in looking, especially if there's that many birds around.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Everyone else is right on target.

The one thing I can tell you -because I've seen a LOT of new turkey hunters in the woods and because I used to be one myself until I figured things out- even when a new hunter thinks he isn't calling too much, he probably still is! 8)

I'll give you an example. I putt and purr much more than I ever yelp. Monday was the first day I got to hunt and then didn't get there til about 730. I heard a bird gobble on my way in and was happy to see no one else parked nearby.

Once I got settled over a small ridge, I clucked and purred softly once. Two gobbling answers. I yelped softly 2 minutes later, booming gobble from the bird I set up on and he had cut the distance in half. Another putt and a purr and he gobbled and came running up over the hill and right down to put on a show for the decoys. (21.4 pounds and 9+ inch beard 3yo ~8) )

Remember, the goal is NOT to get them to gobble, it is to get them to move. Many times they do not gobble while moving. Especially when pressured.

Sometimes I've calmed spooked birds by yelping and cutting some. Sometimes I'll also put in a quick alarm putt or two. Then, go back to a purr or so and a soft yelp and it should help.

What likely happened, as others have said, is you were flat busted. Most likely you were caught moving your head. That is the hardest thing to get used to when you are new to turkey hunting. You really do need to stay completely still. Because if they see you move, they WILL SEE YOU!

Likewise, if you call too much or when a bird is getting too close, they lock right in on your exact spot and LOOK FOR YOU! Then, if you make the slightest move, you are busted -been there and done that, but fortunately learned the lesson.

Good luck, and realize it is all part of the initiation process. You sound like you are on the right track.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Very good advice ZAP. I myself prefer clucking and purring . I call very little anyways , and very seldom yelp.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Clickercrazy your running out of time if you did'nt get your bird. If you have that much gobbling around you than the birds are there. FORGET hunting the early morning and start hunting from 10-12noon. Many of times these birds will have hens off the roost. They will gobble like crazy but the hens will lead them away. Once the hen hits the nest that gobbling bird gets lonely and many of times he will be more responsive to your call later in the day. Some great advice from this site from many of experienced hunters. I agree that too many hunters call way to often and way too loud. If he gobbles and is closing the distance than shut up and watch for him. GOOD LUCK! Hope you get one.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well i was reading in the artical in this book .. turkeys have a memory of about an hour when it comes to stuff like that the way i hunt if there not talking i will sit in a medow or something were i would think or know there going to end up .. or slowing move around to try to spot and stalk but only if u know who is hunting around u and all that .. but yeah a turkey doing that is like a deer stomping there foot and making noises just an alram call.. stick with it tho . birds fire back up about 930 10 sitt till noon good luck .. i taged out on the second monday of the season. my thread is the 24 1/2 lb bird..


----------

